# Smokehouses??



## jurso (Aug 8, 2006)

Are there any gamebird "smokehouse" services, or processors in ND??
You would think they would advertise gamebird processing services on this site, but I cant even find mention of them in the daily news out of Minot, Bismarck, Fargo etc.
Do the local butcher shops offer pheasant processing services??
Just wondering as it would be nice to trade a couple fresh ones for a single smoker to pick on during the drive home...


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Valley Meats in Valley City will smoke pheasants. They also make jerky out of waterfowl and turkeys.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

There is a bunch of little towns that still have processing plants. 
It would be helpful if we knew what area you were going to be in.
I know there is one in Enderlin.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I would think almost any butcher shop could also process birds. Here in Grand Forks L&M Meats does birds.


----------



## jurso (Aug 8, 2006)

Will be in Watford City and also Beulah areas...

Any processors in those towns???
I would really like to get a couple of them smoked, but any gamebird processor would be good.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

There's a good meat processing place in Watford. I'm not sure if it is Mike's supervalue or not, but I also recall there was a meat processing store on the north end of the main street that goes through. My cousin gets all his deer processed with them.

Mikes has the best beef peppersticks I've ever eaten!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

There's a smokehouse in the grocery store at Hazen (10 miles from Beulah) that has the best old fashion summer sausage I've ever had.


----------



## jurso (Aug 8, 2006)

Ok, great.. and they'll take birds for the smoker??? or do they just pluck them for you and freeze em for transport?? Or, do you give them cleaned and ready to go?
I hate pluckin, and ive tried every method there is...
Im just sayin that in most towns during small game season there's a couple kids that usually offer bird cleaning services and such.
Dont know if thats the case in ND.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Nope here in ND we don't waste anything. Maybe somebody can give you their recipe for pheasant feather stew. I seemed to have misplaced mine.

Also, child labor laws prohibit the solicitation of minors for labor. You have a kid pluck your pheasant for you for money you're going to the big house buddy!! And you think East coast jails are bad!! Wait 'till you meet Bubba and Eugene!!

Just ask njsimonson. He told me all about it!! :beer: :lol:


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

If u find a place that smokes take some birds in from the first day and they will be done by the time u leave........



jurso said:


> Will be in Watford City and also Beulah areas...
> 
> Any processors in those towns???
> I would really like to get a couple of them smoked, but any gamebird processor would be good.


----------



## jurso (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the Tips all...
OH BROTHER JIFFY..
the problem with this internet thing, is nobody knows who is tellin the truth and who isnt out there..
Ya gotta trust what you hear on these sites i guess..


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm just mess'en with ya!! :wink: :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Man this conversation just gets my mouth watering! :beer:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Here is a bunch of processing plants that you could call.

This was in the NDGF newsletter:

Meat processors participating in surveillance efforts for CWD are Aneta Meats, Aneta; M and M Sausage and Meats, West Dakota Meats, Bismarck; Bowdon Locker and Grocery, Bowdon; K and E Meats, Cando; Barton Meats, Barlow Meat, Carrington; Double R Meats, Carson; Casselton Cold Storage, Casselton; Schmitty's Deer Processing, Davenport; Skybergs Meats, Devils Lake; Dean's Meat Market, Dickinson; Edgeley Meat Processing, Edgeley; Maple Valley Lockers, Enderlin; Garrison Custom Meats, Garrison; Kuntz Butcher Shop, Glen Ullin; Manock Meats, Great Bend; Hazen Meats, Hazen; Dakota Packing, Hettinger; Dakota Country Meats, Jamestown; Leier's Processing, Karlsruhe; Kenmare Locker Jack and Jills, Kenmare; People's Meat Market, Kulm; LaMoure Lockers, LaMoure; Hickory Hut, Langdon; Butcher Block Meats, Mandan; Milnor Lockers, Milnor; S and K Processing, Minot; Engebretson Processing, Mohall; Larry's Meat Processing, Mott; Myers Meats, Parshall; Webers Meats, Reynolds; Wolf's Processing, Scranton; Brenno Meats, Sheyenne; Sagebrush Smokehouse, Watford City; Wildrose Grocery, Wildrose.


----------

